# CERM Twelfth Edition Index



## Lborgesi (Aug 17, 2011)

The index for the 12th Edition of the CERM is 58 pages...as a test taking strategy I am going to copy the index and place it in a three ring binder for the exam. Before I stand at the copy machine and copy 58 pages does anyone already have the index in a file that I can have?


----------



## Lborgesi (Aug 17, 2011)

I found the link on the PPI website, so I am all set!! Thank you for everything!


----------



## CE Tiger (Aug 29, 2011)

Lborgesi said:


> I found the link on the PPI website, so I am all set!! Thank you for everything!



care to post the link?


----------

